# Testing- Software job is it easy to get job in Dubai or Bahrain



## basKhan (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,
I am an Indian looking for job in Dubai or Bahrain. I have 2 yrs of experience in Software testing and business analyst field. Kindly tell me some job sites and companies where i can apply.

Also tell me if they hire ppl from india? do we need to take visa and go there to search job?

Kindly reply


----------

